# Where to dock 24' Boat and park trailer in San Destin



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm taking family to San Destin, towing boat. Where should i dock boat and park trailer? I would like to find a place that takes reservations. I need about 2 feet of water depth at low tide.
Thanks


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

You can put it in legendary marina for the week. Call them they dry stack every night, run your motor with fresh war, but the only downside is they start at 8. unless you tell them the night before and they while leave the boat in the water after they clean it up.. off course this is expensive... Then you have Susan destin which you can park your boat for 50 bucks for the week. Then you have to take it off trailer and run fresh water when ur done and clean ur trailer also... This is worth the money and time than keep it at legendary for 500 bucks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Check with the marina at/in San Destin, Bay Towne Warf area.*


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

SanDestin has transient slips. Call the Dockmaster @
850-267-7773. Usually feels up fast.

Good luck.


----------

